# 66 Schwinn



## Dunn4 (Feb 22, 2018)

I bought a house and found this tied up in the rafters of the garage. Just curious for into about it. Serial number places it as an August of 66 bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2018)

Here ya go.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 23, 2018)

... First year for the Schwinn Stik-Shift ... Nice find! ....


----------



## Dunn4 (Feb 23, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 759047
> 
> View attachment 759048



Thanks! An idea of value?


----------



## Chopper1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Dunn4 said:


> Thanks! An idea of value?



Nice find.... I would say $300 - 350


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 23, 2018)

Im a interested. I sent you a Private Message. Keep in touch,


----------



## videoranger (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks to me like a '67


----------



## videoranger (Feb 26, 2018)

videoranger said:


> Looks to me like a '67



make that 66 1/2. cool find, I bet you were sure surprised


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 26, 2018)

I say 66 3/4.


----------



## bentsprocket (Feb 26, 2018)

Dunn4 said:


> I bought a house and found this tied up in the rafters of the garage. Just curious for into about it. Serial number places it as an August of 66 bike.
> 
> View attachment 758989
> 
> ...



Super COOL! Congrats!


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 28, 2018)

I like it.. my bike needs a sibling. let me know if you plan to sell it.


----------

